# Hi I need help this time with sling bow ideas or blueprints



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

Hello I'm trying to make a slingbow from some boards any ideas on the cheapest method or templates


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

Does anyone have any ideas


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Sure!




















All ya need is two zip ties and a good sized key ring or metal carabiner ring and your all set.


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

Thanks will try that


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

How accurate is it


----------

